# Nadab and Abihu



## Scott Bushey (Feb 27, 2005)

Num 3:1 These are the generations of Aaron and Moses at the time when the LORD spoke with Moses on Mount Sinai. 
Num 3:2 These are the names of the sons of Aaron: Nadab the firstborn, and Abihu, Eleazar, and Ithamar. 
Num 3:3 These are the names of the sons of Aaron, the anointed priests, whom he ordained to serve as priests. 
Num 3:4 But Nadab and Abihu died before the LORD when they offered unauthorized fire before the LORD in the wilderness of Sinai, and they had no children. So Eleazar and Ithamar served as priests in the lifetime of Aaron their father. 
Num 3:5 And the LORD spoke to Moses, saying, 
Num 3:6 "Bring the tribe of Levi near, and set them before Aaron the priest, that they may minister to him. 
Num 3:7 They shall keep guard over him and over the whole congregation before the tent of meeting, as they minister at the tabernacle. 
Num 3:8 They shall guard all the furnishings of the tent of meeting, and keep guard over the people of Israel as they minister at the tabernacle. 
Num 3:9 And you shall give the Levites to Aaron and his sons; they are wholly given to him from among the people of Israel. 
Num 3:10 And you shall appoint Aaron and his sons, and they shall guard their priesthood. But if any outsider comes near, he shall be put to death." 

Do you believe that Aaron's sons were saved and just _blew_ it it in regards to their worship on this occasion?

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 27, 2005)

This is a great unanswerable. I think we ought to be charitable, and view them well, after all "love hopes all things." Paul speaks of Corinthian Christians having been judged and "fallen asleep," i.e. died for sins regarding the Lord's Supper.

A similar case would be Ananias and Saphira. Were they born again? In days when being a Christian was not the easiest thing, they chose to walk the true Way. But But the Devil tempted them, and they succumbed. Were they true believers? I give the same answer as with Nadab & Abihu. Maybe. Entrusting them to the one who judges justly...

So what do you think Scott?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2005)

If they were not saved, what hope do we have?

these are not like Eli's wicked sons, they simply worshipped in a way that God had not prescribed. How often do we do this? (Every time we enter the sanctuary). Do we sing loud enough, or with as much gusto as we should? Are we attentive enough? Etc.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> If they were not saved, what hope do we have?
> 
> these are not like Eli's wicked sons, they simply worshipped in a way that God had not prescribed. How often do we do this? (Every time we enter the sanctuary). Do we sing loud enough, or with as much gusto as we should? Are we attentive enough? Etc.



Bruce,
I agree with with both Matt and what you have presented. In fact, I wanted you both to answer in the manner you did; that was the reason I asked the question. I am thinking through a few things and I wanted your quotes for further reference.....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> This is a great unanswerable. I think we ought to be charitable, and view them well, after all "love hopes all things." Paul speaks of Corinthian Christians having been judged and "fallen asleep," i.e. died for sins regarding the Lord's Supper.
> 
> A similar case would be Ananias and Saphira. Were they born again? In days when being a Christian was not the easiest thing, they chose to walk the true Way. But But the Devil tempted them, and they succumbed. Were they true believers? I give the same answer as with Nadab & Abihu. Maybe. Entrusting them to the one who judges justly...
> ...



In regards to A & S; The bible calls the husband "A certain man"; whether this is significant is to be looked at. The scriptures say that satan fiilled his heart:

Act 5:1 But a man named Ananias, with his wife Sapphira, sold a piece of property, 
Act 5:2 and with his wife's knowledge he kept back for himself some of the proceeds and brought only a part of it and laid it at the apostles' feet. 
Act 5:3 But Peter said, "Ananias, why has Satan filled your heart to lie to the Holy Spirit and to keep back for yourself part of the proceeds of the land? 

Jesus says that a house divided cannot stand:

Mat 12:25 Knowing their thoughts, he said to them, "Every kingdom divided against itself is laid waste, and no city or house divided against itself will stand. 
Mat 12:26 And if Satan casts out Satan, he is divided against himself. How then will his kingdom stand? 
Mat 12:27 And if I cast out demons by Beelzebul, by whom do your sons cast them out? Therefore they will be your judges. 
Mat 12:28 But if it is by the Spirit of God that I cast out demons, then the kingdom of God has come upon you. 
Mat 12:29 Or how can someone enter a strong man's house and plunder his goods, unless he first binds the strong man? Then indeed he may plunder his house. 
Mat 12:30 Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters. 
Mat 12:31 Therefore I tell you, every sin and blasphemy will be forgiven people, but the blasphemy against the Spirit will not be forgiven. 
Mat 12:32 And whoever speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven, but whoever speaks against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven, either in this age or in the age to come. 
Mat 12:33 "Either make the tree good and its fruit good, or make the tree bad and its fruit bad, for the tree is known by its fruit. 
Mat 12:34 You brood of vipers! How can you speak good, when you are evil? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. 
Mat 12:35 The good person out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 
Mat 12:36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 
Mat 12:37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned." 

satan enters Judas; is it in like manner as A & S?

Luk 22:3 Then entered Satan into Judas surnamed Iscariot, being of the number of the twelve.


----------



## TimV (Feb 28, 2005)

1 Chron 13

9And when they came to Chidon's* threshing floor, Uzza put out his hand to hold the ark, for the oxen stumbled. 10Then the anger of the LORD was aroused against Uzza, and He struck him because he put his hand to the ark; and he died there before God. 

Yes, probably unanswerable. If God gets mad at you and kills you are you saved? Scary thought, and I can see why David was scared.*


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 28, 2005)

Tim, 
the threat is there everytime we partake of the Lords supper.............
'...many of you sleep".

If satan filled your heart Tim, could you be saved?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 28, 2005)

I also believe that they were saved. They were consumed for strange fire. If they had been pagans (covenant-breakers) God would have consumed them for that.

You should take a look at Burrough's _Gospel Worship_, which is an excellent treatment of the text.


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2005)

The phrase talking about Satan filling Ananias' heart is not the same as Judas being the Son of Perdition. Now John 13:2 tells is that Satan had already put the idea of betrayal into the heart of Judas and I think this best fits here - they were _inspired by Satan_ - tempted by him to chase after their greed and lie to the Holy Spirit. It does not mean that they were possessed by the devil as when he actually entered Judas, but only that they did not resist the devil and instead gave in to his prompting toward evil.

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 28, 2005)

The passage also calls him , "a certain man...". It does not call him a brother.


----------

